

Show HN: BuddyHack - Mess with your friends' Facebooks - gailees
http://buddyhack.com

======
eugenez
I am an engineer working on Platform Integrity at Facebook. Just as friends
can't consent to transferring friend data outside of an app, they also can't
consent to an app taking actions on their friends' behalf (such as posting a
story when the friend didn't consent to it). Even if it's funny.

~~~
gailees
It's people taking actions on behalf of themselves.

~~~
gailees
People just happen to be using it innapropriately.

~~~
carbocation
Because you're inducing them to do so. I think your app is funny, but the
language makes it clear that the _intent_ is at odds with FB's platform rules.

~~~
gailees
Yeah...we've come to see that the language was encouraging behavior that was
clearly against the spirit of the Facebook platform. We have since removed
most of that language.

~~~
interg12
How does changing the language absolve you from the implications of your
malicious app.

------
kurtvarner
I appreciate how they were mature and stayed away from inappropriate content.
The hack can still be funny without the need to be gay, racist, sexest, etc. I
personally like the " _It's Your Birthday_ " one. Props guys!

~~~
gailees
That was exactly our aim.

~~~
interg12
Do everyone a favor and get rid of this. There is nothing OK with making light
of identity theft. And quite trying to absolve yourself of any responsibility

~~~
gailees
seriously?

------
nslater
If you've removed any language suggesting that this should be used to gain and
exploit unauthorised access to somebody elses Facebook account (I presume that
means you will be registering new domain name for the app) then what is the
point of it any more? Why would I want to click a button to post a bunch of
fake stuff to my wall? That would be like #poopin yourself. Utterly pointless.

~~~
gailees
<http://hackmyfacebook.com>

People are hitting the site and using it. I wasn't sure if it was a real use
case either; but our conversion rate for hitting the site and actually using
it is even higher than before, so I guess some people think otherwise.

------
interg12
And API access will be revoked in 5...4...3...2...

~~~
nslater
Facebook can't revoke the API, because the site clearly states in the footer
that "Buddy Hack in no way encourages the usage of any Facebook account other
than your own." That seems waterproof to me.

~~~
phreeza
In the world of walled gardens like this, there is no rule of law. If they
don't like it, they can revoke access.

~~~
nslater
I was making an irony.

~~~
phreeza
Oh, i didn't realize. Now that you say so, it seems obvious.

------
freeslave
It would appear it's already been blocked by FB: "An error occurred with Buddy
Hack. Please try again later."

~~~
gailees
yeah....someone reported us for our defriend all button; that button is
actually a joke and just gives an alert "you can't actually be that mean"

------
TobbenTM
Would anyone care to explain roughly what it does?

~~~
milesokeefe
This is what it looks like when you give it permission:
<http://i.imgur.com/nAvhx.jpg>

Pretty self-explanatory once you get to that page, but there should be an
explanation on the index.

~~~
gailees
Thanks for the input...will get on that ASAP.

------
gailees
We just got reported by several users and got temporarily restricted on
Facebook.

~~~
nslater
"temporarily"

------
artursapek
How would you "quickly undo" an action that defriends everybody?

~~~
creativityhurts
That would be a pretty bad joke but it someone doesn't sign out of their
Facebook or email account on a share computer, they kind of deserve it.

~~~
smokinjoe
Why on Earth would someone deserve to lose all their friends because they
accidentally didn't log out on a shared computer?

~~~
gailees
That button was actually just a joke; it brought up an alert saying "Come on,
you can't really be that mean!"

------
gailees
Let's say your friend just left their Facebook logged in at your house or got
up from their laptop to go to the bathroom for a minute. You're tempted to
mess with their Facebook, but don't know where to start or don't have enough
time. Just go to <http://buddyhack.com>, sign in with Facebook, and we will
help you hilariously mess with your friend in under a minute!

~~~
mietek
Oh, high-larious. Especially "defriending every single friend". How is this
non-malicious again? Is this undoable?

~~~
gailees
Click it....it tells you that you shouldn't be that mean.

------
gailees
Thanks for all the feedback...Be sure to check out <http://hackmyfacebook.com>

